# Cleaner help



## engtech (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey all, just joined and thought I would start by asking a few questions.

I have just ordered an ultrasonic cleaner through Harbor Freight for my shop and am curious about a few things.

1. I have read on here that you can use a cap full of degreaser with water for effective cleaning. Is this true, and do you have to change water with each carburetor or can you clean more than one carb before changing water/degreaser?

2. Does this cleaner remove corrosion most often found in 4-cycle carburetors, the white corrosion inside the bowl?

3. Do you or do you not need to remove the welch plugs?

4. What is the average time and temp for 2-cycle/4-cycle carbs in these cleaners?

Better stop there. Thanks for your help.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I have the 2.6 qt item #95563 it works well, I think less is more with them, if you try to clean too much since they don't seem to be doing anything, you will do more damage than good. It may remove some of the corrosion, however it is going to loosen a lot of stuff that will still need to be cleaned with compresed air or carb/brake parts cleaner. If used for too long it will corrode the zinc and turn it black, I feel if it is doing that on the outside it is also doing it on the inside of the tiny passages, just my opinion. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Maytag (Dec 10, 2007)

I used to use an Ajax brand liquid floor cleaning product for cleaning electronic parts. It was recommended by the sonic cleaner manufacturer because it had microscopic "scrubbing" particles or whatever. We used it full strength and it lasted through many cleanings. It took off mild corrosion, solder flux, etc. 

I set my machine (also from Harbor Freight) for about 4 to 6 minutes. It has a max setting somewhere around that so that is what I choose. I also turn on the preheat feature and give it a couple of minutes to warm up before starting the oscillations. It should get rid of most of the white powder corrosion, and just leave the festered metal. Because I can't find the Ajax product anymore I use one of those "Orange" cleaning liquids. Seems to do the job. Haven't tried jewelry cleaner yet. You still may have to do some work on the really small orifices since not much liquid gets in there and the oscillations are subdued.

Just remember don't overload the cleaner (weight-wise) as the bottom of the tank must vibrate somewhat freely or you can burn out the peizo element (crystal).

Good Luck
>Maytag


----------



## G-Mann (Dec 29, 2007)

I guess my way of thinking is to do preventative maintenance rather than correcting a problem. I replace air and fuel filters on my equipment every other year. And at the end of the season, I run the carbs dry by shutting off the gas and letting the engine run out of fuel. In the spring, I start it with no problems but....... put a little Sea Foam in the gas tank first time out and have never had a carburetor problem!!


----------



## Bowers (Feb 20, 2011)

I want to say that I also tried a sequence of actions. I also turn on the preheat feature and give it a couple of minutes to warm up before starting the oscillations. It should get rid of most of the white powder corrosion, and just leave the festered metal. I have everything turned.

essay


----------



## dj722000 (Oct 29, 2008)

engtech said:


> Hey all, just joined and thought I would start by asking a few questions.
> 
> I have just ordered an ultrasonic cleaner through Harbor Freight for my shop and am curious about a few things.
> 
> ...


I use the Carb Dip and this does a really good job of removing almost anything. Still need to get in there a little bit and clean her up some. Then spary with carb and choke cleaner and compressed air. Have never warranted me to go buy one of these. At most I have let it sit in this Dip is a little over 2 hours.

I only remove welch plugs if it has sat for sometime with fuel in it and you can see stuff under it. General cleaning though, no I do not unless its in the kit.

As far as corrosion goes, if it starts it will likely come back. Another reason I sometimes will let them sit for a few hours in the dip. This seems to eat up a good portion of it. But again, if you let fuel with water sit in it, your right back to doing it again as it will come back faster and a little worse then the previous time.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

I also have the 2.6 qt. ultrsonic cleaner from harbor freight.I use it often.I like to put the carb. in it while it is cleaning i can do other things like replace the fuel line if needed.I use AWESOME degreaser from the dollar store.It works pretty well and it is CHEAP.I also use brake parts cleaner, like geogrubb said.

Jerry


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

We did testing with the cheapy H-freight unit, then stepped up to a heated unit with a timer. For what it's worth, de-gassing the water seems to help as is suggeseted. If you have a unit without that feature, simply boil water down (I do about 50% reduction, probably overkill) on your stovetop.
http://www.sonicsonline.com/ultrasonic-cleaning-frequently-asked-questions.html
There are a lot of solutions on the market for cleaning, but a number of OPE dealers report simple green and dawn as effective additives...


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks a lot Paul,great information for purchasing and using.
http://www.sonicsonline.com/ultrason...questions.html


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

For what it's worth, one of our major vendors is hawking a unit at close to half off what you'd pay for an equal one almost anywhere else. Ask your parts distributors if they have any deals...that's where we got ours. It doesn't have the de-gassing feature, small price to pay for saving over $150.

For those who are undecided about getting a U-S cleaner, let me add this: There are 2 major advantages of the ultrasonic cleaner over the dip tank (I'm a big skeptic, that's why we tested with the cheapy unit first).

Pros: Greatly reduced time involved in cleaning(unless dip tank solution is BRAND new), and, not having to worrry about blowing up (swelling) any o-rings or bowl gaskets. Remember those small check valves too - no harm to any of those items! Ever get a Honda or similar old carb & bowl gsk is hardened, you go to pick it out and it breaks? And it's for an oddball carb. of course so you don't stock it. Murphy's law. No worries with the U-S, just leave it in.

Cons: Have to warm it up first or turn it on in AM for later use.
Doesn't make things shiny. Doesn't take off as much corrosion (the white stuff). As with any impact cleaning (that's what this is), it tends to bounce off softer surfaces or contaminants - if you've ever glass-beaded or sandblasted you'd know what I mean. And some pot metals, if left in too long will corrode. One last con - unless you buy a giant one, you can't fit as much in a typical U-S cleaner as you can in a 5 gal. dip tank.
Paul


----------

